# Wireless headphones with TiVo?



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

What wireless headphones can I use with my Roamio Plus? Will I need any special adapters or dongles? It's connected to a Sanyo HDTV Model # DP55D44. Thanks

Something like these maybe? https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-3810471882&ref=pd_sl_4ycczn4xme_b


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

My dad uses the Sony wireless ones. He says they work great, I have tried them and they do work good. He is hard of hearing so it helps him hear the TV so he doesn't have to blast my mom out of the house with the volume. They are connected to the TV so that no matter what he watches he can hear it. They connect via the cord that is included. You can connect via the red/white or via a headphone jack on the TV. They hold a charge pretty well too.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I don't think there's a jack on the TiVo, you need to connect it to your tv.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

You wouldn't want to use the TiVps audio output anyways - the delay the TV introduces may make it unwatchable unless your headphones have a "lipsync adjust' option.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I use the Sony headphones. I have three sets, one used by my almost deaf mother. For a cable, only get a TiVo composite: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-...8&sr=8-2&keywords=tivo+a+v+breakout+cable+kit Note that the output is PCM only, and the sound effects are sort of loud. I use them in the summer when my window a/c bothers me on really hot days. You can use the TiVo cable in reverse if you want the TV to control the audio. I don't know if the supplied 3.5mm to RCA jack would work that way. When I use the headphones I can turn off my AVR since it has HDMI pass through of the video.

Never a sync issue.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take a look at the Sony headphones.

I think I phrased my question poorly. How it connects - to the TiVo, or the TV, I don't care, just as long as the combination of a Roamio Plus with my TV works with wireless headphones without having to do anything fancy.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nessie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll take a look at the Sony headphones.
> 
> I think I phrased my question poorly. How it connects - to the TiVo, or the TV, I don't care, just as long as the combination of a Roamio Plus with my TV works with wireless headphones without having to do anything fancy.


I disagree. It matters. If you connect the TV's RCA output you can use the supplied cable. Of course then the TV controls the output. The TiVo's cable is used with the a/v output of the TiVo (yellow hanging) then the headset ONLY controls the volume. If you hit the mute on the TiVo remote, that affects the TV/AVR, not the line level TiVo outputs. Simplest: use the TiVo cable and control the audio level with the headphones. Turning off the TV/AVR audio also saves a small amount of money.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I prefer connecting to the TV myself, then you can use the headphones with whatever devices you may have connected to the TV (Roku, Tivo, Apple TV, etc.), and as mentioned, no special cord needed, you can use the one supplied with the headphones. Connecting the headphones to the Tivo limits you to only using the headphones with the Tivo. A lot of TVs have a setting where you can stop the audio output from being effected by the volume up/down or mute (I have seen it called fixed analog audio out on Vizio).


----------



## Christopher Rickard (Jan 18, 2017)

You can go for any wireless headphone that connects with bluetooth from the many options that are available. You can get affordable full size headphones that are built with the latest bluetooth technology, so you can connect it to your TV and have a great experience.


----------

